# Little-Marge, Forever beautiful in my eyes..



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 20, 2012)

My beloved tiny girl, my beautiful, sweet, gentle Little Marge..
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAnkV0c8-_U[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 20, 2012)

What a truly beautiful video and a fitting tribute to little Marge. She was such a beautiful, gentle soul, I can´t imagine how awful a life she had when she started out. But, she finally knew what love and compassion and caring were and I´m sure she is forever grateful to you for giving that to her. May she binky on over the bridge and be reunited with Benjamin her beautiful husbun to live happily and freely in bunny heaven. 

We´ll miss you Marge :angelandbunny:


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 20, 2012)

What great love & care she finally got.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 20, 2012)

Aww, what a wonderful video! its horrifc how much she was abused and neglected in the past. And I'm sure she is truly grateful for you taking her into your loving care. Go find Benjamin beautiful Marge and the two of you can binky free in bunny heaven.


----------



## HEM (Dec 20, 2012)

Again, so sorry to hear about little Marge. She was truly an angel.
Thanks to you, she found out what love and caring meant and felt like and then decided to go.
Thanks for all that you do
It was a great tribute to Marge
Binky free Marge


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was such a wonderful little soul, binky free little girl.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

your videos always make me cry :tears2:

marge was such a cutie... it's so rare to see a lop that doesn't have either an "eeyore" face or a "grump" face! my Gazzles has an eeyore face - she's got a little crease in each brow that makes her look perpetually sad... Marge, though - she had a face of pure sweetness and innocence.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 20, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. :sad:


----------

